# Supplemental Categories (for anxiety/motivation/clear mind)



## kb_101 (Apr 7, 2007)

Please help categorize. When you go to a psychiatrist they might prescribe an anti depressant and then a mood stabilizer (to prevent the anti-depressant from making a person too high (or anxious). So I assume the same must be true for nutritional supplements. If one supplement gives you motivation but at the same time makes you anxious, or gives you a headache, then you could combine it with something that would give you a clear mind and lessen your headache. Or if a supplement helps with the anxiety but makes you sleepy, then you could combine it with a supplement that gives you motivation (or energy). Here is a list of drugs, that I have classified (using my experience and other posts) to help with certain aspects (such as anxiety, motivation, etc). I have made this list to make life a little easier (hopefully). Please feel free to either add to the list, give your opinion on a particular supplement, add your rotations, or just edit the list in general to match your own experience. It would be nice if we could just give each supplement a general category, that way we have an idea of which ones should be combined to give the best effect. So here is the list from my perspective and from having read the majority of posts on this site and others:

Also, please use this list at your own discretion

I. Anxiety:
(combine with a "Motivational/Energy Supplement" if these make you sleepy)
(combine with a "Clear Mind" supplement if these make you anxious/or gives a headache)
(some can be combined with each other)

1) Phenibut
2) Magnolia Bark
3) L-Theanine
4) 5-HTP
5) St. Johns Wort
6) Bacopa
7) Pramiracetam
9) Holy Basil
10) Picamilon
11) Passion Flower
12) Chammomile
13) Hops
14) All the racetams other than piracetam

II. Motivation:
(combine with a "Clear Mind" supplement if these make you anxious/or gives a headache)

1) Rhodiola Rosea
2) Ashwagandha
3) Siberian Ginseng
4) DMAE (can make you feel spaced out. Reduce dosage.)
5) Huperzine-A (can make you feel spaced out. Reduce dosage.)

III. Clear Mind:
(these should not produce any side effect, and can be combined, except for the blood thinners)

1) Piracetam (or piracetam + choline)
2) Acetyl-L-Carnitine (or ALC + alpha lipoic acid)
3) Vinpocetine (blood thinner)
4) Ginkgo Biloba (blood thinner)
5) Excedrin for migraine or tension headache (or take a caffine pill + tynenol + blood thinner[only if a migraine])
6) Fish Oil (high in DHA)(possible blood thinner)

IV. Possible Rotations (to avoid dependency):

1) Possible rotation number one
sunday: Phenibut
monday: Magnolia Bark
tuesday: L-Theanine
wednesday: Phenibut
thursday: Magnolia Bark
friday: L-Theanine
saturday: 5-HTP


----------



## jamesdarlington (Jul 28, 2007)

*re: Supplemental Categories (for anxiety/motivation/clear mi*

I've tried almost all these supplements, and prescription drugs and I find them all to be garbage.

I've tried, prozax, paxil, straterra, adderall, klonoping, ativan, st. john's wort, hops, passion flower, chamomile, 5htp, l-theanine, and many more which I can't even think of right now.

I've tried every single one of these and they are all garbage in my opinion. They don't get rid of the underlying problem, some of them you can defenitely feel like: klonopin, adderall, and alcohol, the rest of them you don't feel. I bought most of these bad boys of the internet or from my fellow college dorm mates, so if I could afford it the only drugs I'de like to permanetly be on would be klonopin and adderall, and maby strattera all at the same time. It would probably feel like being on MAOI's.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*bump. Great list.


----------

